# lost drivers for my ethernet



## fishie1212 (Jan 9, 2006)

i wiped my hard drive today and it deleted my ethernet card drivers and the ethernet controler thing has a big yellow question mark on it after going to controle panel then system then divice managers then hardware tabe the ethernet control said it dosent have its drivers anyone know how to obtain these so i may get my other gate way to work ?? ? ? ? ?


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

hi fishie, please tell me the make and model number of the ethernet controller, if you do not know, i suggest downloading everest and checking using that.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Some details about your computer would be helpful. Is the ethernet a PCI card, or is it onboard? If it's onboard, is it enabled in bios? If it's a pc card, it should at be listed in the device manager, and it may give a name? You may want to download everest and run it to discover your hardware.


----------



## fishie1212 (Jan 9, 2006)

its onboard and it has inetstewart or something like that and then the number SI-70027 on the side of it (on the side of the silver box that the cat5 wire gose into so any other information needed ? ? 
if so post it so i can find out heh it sucks not being abel to get online


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

have you tried to update the driver using the device manager?


----------



## Ubertech (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello... I had problems with this driver also briefly but there's hope!

The device is usually an 'onboard NIC controller/adapter' and will be seen and load drivers as an Intel Pro 100 VE device. I'll link the handy drivers I use on these pesky NIC devices... should work for other than Gateway PCs as well.

http://support.gateway.com/support/d...e.asp?id=18894


I hope this helps!

Ubertech.


----------



## SuperShaggy (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello, this is my first time posting on this forum, but I've read in this forum once before when I had a problem. Now the time arisis again for me to ask for your help. I reformatted recently, a virus stopped my PC from booting, and now I need a driver for my Ethernet controller. I looked inside my and found I'm using... MagJack SI-70027 I download the Intel Driver but it doesn't seem to work. Help, please.


----------



## mbigelow (Sep 9, 2010)

the driver for InNetStewart SI-70027 is called PROWin32.exe and can be found at http://downloadcenter.intel.com//Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18717


----------

